# R34 GTR Reverse Light Fuse



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find the fuse to the reverse light on a R34 GTR? My light isn't working. Can somone help please?


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

one of 2 places id say passengers footwell or under the bonnet
hope this helps 
les us know how you get on:thumbsup:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Heres a link to the r34 service manual it will tell you everything you need to know:

http://www.importworkshop.com/files/manuals/nissan/R34_service_man.pdf


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

bigchris350 said:


> one of 2 places id say passengers footwell or under the bonnet
> hope this helps
> les us know how you get on:thumbsup:


Am in New Zealand(RH driven cars) so I figure by passengers footwell you mean RH side of the car which would be our drivers side.

Tried both of those fuse boxes but no help yet. I even got hold of the english translated version of the interior fuse box but that does not have it either. I have read on the net that R33 gtr has the reverse fuse together with the "METER" fuse. Might just give it another check on that. 

But still not sure.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Heres a link to the r34 service manual it will tell you everything you need to know:
> 
> http://www.importworkshop.com/files/manuals/nissan/R34_service_man.pdf


Thanks for that. 

But mate, I have that manual and have to say that I have been through that a few times now, even page by page and have not come across the fuse point yet. Besides have you noticed, that manual is not for GTRs but all other r34 models. Nevertheless, I would think it would have similar aspects between all r34 models. 

No luck yet.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i take it you have removed the bulb and checked to see if there is voltage and a earth at the light socket? (plus checked the bulb) 

If not it could be the reverse switch, i dought very much that the reverse light has its own fuse, hence if its blown i would guess something else would not be working also like side lights or something.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> i take it you have removed the bulb and checked to see if there is voltage and a earth at the light socket? (plus checked the bulb)
> 
> If not it could be the reverse switch, i dought very much that the reverse light has its own fuse, hence if its blown i would guess something else would not be working also like side lights or something.


Yep, checked all that. Bulb was shot so new one going in. The earth is available but no power when in reverse gear. 

All other rear lights are working.

I thought of the acuator switch as well but kinda wanted to keep that as the last check. Any idea where the switch is on the gearbox?

Have only bought the car one month ago so not really hands-on with it just yet. Still learning.


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

hi mate not totally sure but im assuming it will be somewhere near the lever as it is on 33 just pull out the ashtray unscrew 2 screws and pull the centre console from arm rest side aluminium section you should find switch there


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, its working at last. 

The reverse light sensor wire connector was disconnected at the gearbox. Don't know why.

Re-connected it and wallahhhhh, it works.

Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------

